# 585 Headset/Stem Issue



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

I am having a slight problem with the headset loosening up over the course of a ride. I am able to get it tightened down just fine, but by the end of yesterday's ride there was a little bit of play in the headset. Since I am able to get it set up without any play in the shop, I am assuming that my problem is that the stem is slipping. I am using an aluminum Ritchey 4Axis stem and have applied Tacx carbon paste to the stem. The bolts are tightened to the specified 5 nm, and the expander plug is located inside the stem clamp. I have 1 spacer between the split taper bushing and the top cap.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

John H. said:


> I am having a slight problem with the headset loosening up over the course of a ride. I am able to get it tightened down just fine, but by the end of yesterday's ride there was a little bit of play in the headset. Since I am able to get it set up without any play in the shop, I am assuming that my problem is that the stem is slipping. I am using an aluminum Ritchey 4Axis stem and have applied Tacx carbon paste to the stem. The bolts are tightened to the specified 5 nm, and the expander plug is located inside the stem clamp. I have 1 spacer between the split taper bushing and the top cap.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Hi John,

My guess would be that something in the headset is not fully seated. I would check that the bearing races were installed completely and that the split taper ring that goes into the top bearing is working properly. Also, make sure that the first spacer (the conical FSA one) is not bottoming out on the top of the headtube. 

Enjoy you new ride!
*[email protected]*


----------



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Chas. I will re-check all of the above.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Chas--
What about the issue of the new forks needing time for the carbon which the race sits on to compact? My 585 took about 500mi of loosening and retightening for a creak to go away, perhaps because the headset would become looser as the carbon compacted. Is this correct logic?


----------

